# MIDIssonance Zebra Ultramarine - Available Now - New Demo Added



## Vin (Nov 18, 2018)

Hi good folks,

Announcing the next *MIDIssonance* soundset - *Zebra Ultramarine*.







*Zebra Ultramarine* is the first MIDIssonance soundset for amazing u-he Zebra/HZ 2.8, containing *120* cinematic patches.

*Zebra Ultramarine* explores the unique textural capabilities of amazing Zebra 2 and also takes advantage of its comprehensive and intuitive rhythmic engine and powerful oscillators, resulting in a versatile, instantly inspiring scoring collection. Some of the sounds are so organic it’s hard to believe that there aren’t any samples involved.

While *Zebra Ultramarine* is primarily designed for scoring applications (Film, TV, Games, Trailers), it will also work great in other genres such as ambient, neoclassical or new age.

Patches are carefully programmed with detailed modulation capabilities, offering much more detail per every preset.

Soundset is comprised of:

• *50* Rhythmic (*20 *Arps, *15* Basslines, *15* Sequences)

•* 40* Pads & Drones (*15* Pads, *15* Textures Playable, *10* Textures Atmospheric)

• *30* Instruments (*12* Leads, *12* Basses, *6* Acoustic)

*Zebra Ultramarine* will be available on Tuesday for *€19.95 *(+ VAT in EU) at midissonance.com

For those who prefer the sound of ZebraHZ, there is *Zebra Ultramarine* adapted for ZebraHZ, taking advantage of probably the best software filters, Diva's and polyphonic compressors. It's available for additional €10 (*€29.95* with Zebra Ultramarine).

NOTE: Due to stellar quality of Diva's filters, ZebraHZ version can be quite CPU-intensive. To save processing power, switch filter quality to _draft_ while playing and render in _best_ quality.

*Listen to some demo tracks here:*



Full patch walkthrough:



More demos soon!


----------



## PaulBrimstone (Nov 18, 2018)

Sounds fab. First in line!


----------



## jneebz (Nov 18, 2018)

2nd!


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Nov 18, 2018)

Awesome. Been waiting for this. Just off to listen to demos.


----------



## creativeforge (Nov 18, 2018)

Woaaaaa... tell us more... 

Honor & Glory (naked) at 1:16...


----------



## lp59burst (Nov 18, 2018)

Fifth...


----------



## chillbot (Nov 18, 2018)

OK fine. I'll take 6th. I refuse to listen to any demos.


----------



## Kuusniemi (Nov 19, 2018)

Oh myyyy...


----------



## Vin (Nov 19, 2018)

creativeforge said:


> Woaaaaa... tell us more...



Walkthrough video (every single patch as usual) is in the works, but since this is the first library for Zebra, it's quite versatile. It can sound modern and retro, it can sound subtle and powerful. Some of the influences for this one are scores for _Annihilation_, _BR2049_, _Breaking Bad_, _Dark, Bourne series _etc., as well as some cool sonic experiments (you'll hear those atmospheric textures ). As mentioned before, some of the sounds are extremely organic even though obviously there isn't any sampling involved in Zebra.

As always, patches are meticulously crafted to fit very well with orchestral instruments and in the mix.


----------



## AdamKmusic (Nov 19, 2018)

Hmm you have my interest!


----------



## Vin (Nov 19, 2018)

New demo by Alex Niedt (dressed + naked):


----------



## Vin (Nov 20, 2018)

...and here's the full patch walkthrough:



Available later today + more demos soon!


----------



## Wibben (Nov 20, 2018)

Great and inspiring stuff as always, Vin!


----------



## zvenx (Nov 20, 2018)

I assume there won't be demo patches? So I instead will ask.
How extensive is modwheel, aftertouch, ctrlA and B and XY pad mappings used in this bank?
thanks
rsp


----------



## mouse (Nov 20, 2018)

Hurry up and release it!


----------



## Vin (Nov 20, 2018)

Wibben said:


> Great and inspiring stuff as always, Vin!



Thanks man! 



mouse said:


> Hurry up and release it!



Soooon 



zvenx said:


> I assume there won't be demo patches? So I instead will ask.
> How extensive is modwheel, aftertouch, ctrlA and B and XY pad mappings used in this bank?
> thanks
> rsp



Not currently, perhaps after the release. Regarding the programming, sound variation is controlled via Mod Wheel most of the time (velocity in several cases). No X/Y in this one, since I think Mod Wheel covers variation pretty nicely, but it can always be added in an update if there's enough demand


----------



## zvenx (Nov 20, 2018)

Thanks Vin.
Good luck with the bank.
rsp


----------



## Vin (Nov 20, 2018)

*Zebra Ultramarine *is available for purchase now! 

More demos to follow soon.


----------



## Vin (Nov 21, 2018)

Great new demo by Christer Wibert (dressed + naked):


----------



## Vin (Nov 26, 2018)

Here's a new, Breaking Bad inspired underscore demo - all sounds *Zebra Ultramarine*:


----------



## Vin (Dec 19, 2018)

New demo by Darren Wonnacott, showing how sounds from Zebra Ultramarine easily and effectively fit with orchestral instruments (dressed + naked):


----------



## Vin (Jun 4, 2019)

Nice review by folks at Sample Library Review: https://www.samplelibraryreview.com/the-reviews/review-zebra-ultramarine-by-midissonance/


----------

